# How to add set of tracks to layout??



## izshurefine1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, I am new to model trains and I have a question on a 4x8 layout O scale. I have a fastrack figure 8 which is 40x90. I would like to add another fastrack on the outside of the figure 8. It looks like it would be very close tolerances if it would work at all. I have a 40x60 fastrack to start with. What track pieces do I need to make this work? Thank you gentlemen and ladies for your knowledge.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, welcome to the forum. 

It's not going to work on a 4x8 space. Lionel has recently announced O31 curves in Fastrack, if you use those for the inner loop, you might be able to pull off two loops on that 4x8 table. You can also mix O31 or O27 tubular track in and use the Fastrack transition pieces to adapt the tubular track to a mixed layout.


----------



## izshurefine1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello Gunrunnerjohn,

I had a suspicion that it may not be the best idea I've ever had. Thank you for your kind reply and the welcome.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Remember, *There are no stupid questions, only stupid answers*. 

The value of forums like this is you can ask a question if you don't know the answer.


----------

